# Sigma Power 2 Stones



## Marko Tsourkan (May 26, 2011)

Anybody has experience with Sigma Power Select 2 stones? 

M


----------



## deanb (May 26, 2011)

I looked at those and it sure sounds interesting. I hope someone here can chime in.


----------



## Seb (May 26, 2011)

I have the #220. The idea behind it is that it wears fast but it cuts even faster. These things, if I understand it correctly, are pure compacted abrasive - no binder - that's why they work so fast.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 26, 2011)

I've got no experience with these ones, actually I've got very little experience with Sigmas older stones either. I only have the old 10k which sucks bad so I never bothered to try the others.


----------



## shankster (Sep 13, 2011)

Any updates on this thread? Anyone tried these stones yet??


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 14, 2011)

I think we should communally purchase a set of stones and pass it around for a review. This way we spread losses around if stones are not good and folks who chip in get to try them before buying a set or individual stones. At the end we can sell them at a discount and recoup some of the cost. I am sure there will be takers even the stones are not great for kitchen knives (some use tools too). 

I will be willing to organize the purchase and run it through the passaround forum.

M


----------



## obtuse (Sep 14, 2011)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 14, 2011)

obtuse said:


> Sounds good to me


 
Let me talk to Dave and see what's the best way to proceed with this. 

M


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 14, 2011)

Dang that'd be awesome.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 14, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Dang that'd be awesome.


 
Sigma II, DMT and Atoma diamond plates, other stones that would be nice to try before buy. Just need to figure out the details. 

M


----------



## Schtoo (Sep 14, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I've got no experience with these ones, actually I've got very little experience with Sigmas older stones either. I only have the old 10k which sucks bad so I never bothered to try the others.



Hi Dave,

Could you elaborate on that for me please?

I only ask because Sigma Power make 8 different #10000 stones, not including the Select II. 

And the president of Sigma Power is going to be here in 4 hours...

Absolutely not confrontational at all, just curious as to why it was so terrible. 

Believe me, there are stones folks rave about and when I use them I have to wonder if they've got rocks in their head. But, rocks or not, I like to find out why folks like/loathe a stone because I can then put myself in their shoes and work out what might work best in any given situation. 

Stu. 

Who has rocks on the brain, and probably in my head too.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 14, 2011)

Schtoo said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Could you elaborate on that for me please?
> 
> ...


 

Stu, I wish that I still had the box or even any info to tell you where I got it from but since I bought it second hand and chucked the box we're out of luck here. If I had to guess it was the most expensive one available through So at JapanTool(?) in AUS back a few years ago but that's just a guess.

What I didn't like about it is everything. It didn't take in nor hold water well, the wood base cracked and buckled, the stone itself felt like working on a mutant bastard love child of a Shapton 120x Glasstone and a Shapton 30k Pro - yuck. To me it's crunchy and too hard for a finishing stone.


PS - welcome to KKF

Edit to add> I liked the size...nice and big


----------



## Schtoo (Sep 15, 2011)

That's enough!

It'll be the #10,000 ceramic, which I'll be honest I rarely use. In fact, I haven't used one in a long time. Just a minute...

>drags one off the shelf, tries it out...<

I think you're not far off actually... 

I'm kinda embarrassed I wasn't aware of how mediocre it is, especially since most of the others I've used are not too bad. 

It seems to be fast enough and flat enough and leaves a decent finish, I think the trick it is does need to be soaked thoroughly to work properly (which most folks don't do. It's unusual in a finish stone to soak the things!) and even then, it's still crunchy.

Hmm...

I don't think I can actually 'fix' that, but I'll see. 

Thanks for the heads up. I think it's still a good stone for some sharpening, but silky and sweet isn't it's strong point (at all!). 

It's ok. The 13K is silky, sweet and, and, and... I'll shut up before I embarrass myself again.

Marko, thanks for the email pointing me here. I suppose I'm in on a try out kinda deal. I've got too many things on the boil right now though, so give me a little time and I'll see what can be worked out. I will warn you, there's not much $$$ to be trimmed off the Select II, and the current sets with the ceramic stones are trimmed to the bone "to get them out there". 

Stu.


----------



## rulesnut (Sep 15, 2011)

leevalley.com Sigma Power II stones


----------



## Schtoo (Sep 15, 2011)

rulesnut said:


> leevalley.com Sigma Power II stones



Yeah, pity they forgot to include the #240 and #6000 versions though.

I won't say anything else. Don't want to get banned on my first day here...


Stu.

(Who spent a nice afternoon with the president of Sigma Power, and he even left me with a gift. Something sharp and shiny.)


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 15, 2011)

So, if anybody would be interested to participate in a pass-around, please contact me on a PM. I think we should limit the pass-around to a number of people, so the wait would not be excessive. I can handle collecting funds and the purchase, I will just ask you guys to help managing. Once we collect the funds needed, I will post the list of participants. 

I am looking to get these at discount if possible. I will keep you posted. 

M


----------

